
You can now take up to 12 ounces of hand sanitizer through airport security - ryanlol
https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/13/21179120/tsa-hand-sanitizer-liquid-size-airport-screening
======
ryanlol
Turns out airport security theatre is an utter scam, who knew?

